# More pics of my boys



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Mostly Mayham and my puppy Oliver, somehow I didn't get any of Checkers.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

That last one is Revel photobombing, and here is one of w/ Mayham doing the same (this one cracks me up the most).

The pic of them all together they are waiting for my farrier to throw some hoof clippings to them (actually I think Oliver is already chewing on one). Apparently Oliver's ear has decided to stand up, and I think it's adorable! Even though it's kind of silly looking!

I had some pics that included Checkers and more of Revel, but I'm having connection issues with my computer at home, I'm at work now and these are the ones that were still on my phone (I delete most pics after I upload them to the computer).


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute!!! Mayhem looks sooo teenie amongst all those dogs!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Those are some handsome boys!


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

How do you always have the prettiest goats? Lol  I love your great Dane! He's beautiful!!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great candid pics! Quite a good looking crew you have there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I certainly think my goats (and dane) are quite beautiful, but I am definitely biased. They are a good crew and I'm happy to have them. They do make Mayham look little, and he's grown quite a bit.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

wow great shots!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Handsome boys!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Who is that handsome horse in the back of all the pictures?  He's stunning!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I love the coloring on Mayham. Definitely unique.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Scottyhorse said:


> Who is that handsome horse in the back of all the pictures?  He's stunning!


Had to go back and look, I'm assuming you are talking about Zane. My Quarter Horse gelding, and thank you! Our relationship didn't start out to great, but we've grown on each other!


----------

